# 'Meetup' for personality types... your thoughts please!



## jsh4 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey all - I hope you're well. As an ISFP/INFP (I possess traits from both!), I thought I'd post here & ask you a couple of quick questions which will help me out (a friend of mine is doing some research):

1. Have you ever used MeetUp/Myersly or anything similar? 

2. If yes - what's been your experience? Positives and negatives? Overall score out of 10? Any other thoughts/comments?

3. If yes/no, would you be interested in a platform aimed at bringing people together (as 'friends') with similar personality types - based on Myers Briggs? e.g. For INFP, ISFP, etc who likes Art to come together and visit a gallery, or a Book group for those who like reading, etc.

4. Do you know any website/service that provides the service described above?

The reason i ask is that I've check out MeetUp/ for 'introvert' and 'personality' type groups, and there don't seem to be many, with those in existence not seeming to have too many members. Similar, Myersly doesn't seem to much-used & serving it's intended purpose either... It's a shame because personally would find it cool to find people with similar personality/mindset/interests, as I don't know too many like me...

Many thanks for your help and time in advance, honestly really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Jas


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

No never. I am probably too private to join any groups like that, but I like to go to bars to meet random people, or not meeting just drinking. I rather have it happening spontaneously.


----------



## jsh4 (Nov 13, 2012)

uncertain said:


> No never. I am probably too private to join any groups like that, but I like to go to bars to meet random people, or not meeting just drinking. I rather have it happening spontaneously.


Thanks - that's fair enough! That's a fair comment - it always seems a lot more natural/rewarding when interactions happen spontaneously...


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

uncertain said:


> No never. I am probably too private to join any groups like that, but I like to go to bars to meet random people, or not meeting just drinking. I rather have it happening spontaneously.


But then you are a hostage to the environment. The odds of running into interesting people, with mutual interests, is very low. 

I do feel these kind of meet ups would be awkward as well though.


----------



## jsh4 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah - that's the dilemma! I feel in bars/clubs I tend more to see the more extrovert/outgoing characters who I wouldn't normally relate to closely... and the few introverted gems I'm probably too shy to talk to! Though I'm getting better at reading body language...

If one could create a natural/spontaneous feel through an organised meet this would be the ideal.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

jsh4 said:


> Yeah - that's the dilemma! I feel in bars/clubs I tend more to see the more extrovert/outgoing characters who I wouldn't normally relate to closely... and the few introverted gems I'm probably too shy to talk to! Though I'm getting better at reading body language...
> 
> If one could create a natural/spontaneous feel through an organised meet this would be the ideal.


Running scared,
Laying low,
Seeking out the poorer quarters
Where the ragged people go,
Looking for the places
Only they would know.


So, the people who are looking to meet up in this way, are likely going to be cut from a similar cloth. So, in a sense, you are amongst your own. It is only the other world that demands it be spontaneous, organic, etc. Introverts can be more cautious and calculating in social interactions. Some people may think it is weird to meet up this way, but some people are weird, and it is best for them interact this way. It is a more selective process.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> But then you are a hostage to the environment.


What do you mean by that? 

I don't think I really look forward to meeting people by going to bars, but I become more talkative and relaxed with some drinks... I don't initiate or actively seek people. I usually just drink and sometimes people come to me to talk. It can be entertaining, but I don't always like it either. It's all random.

Only if there is some ISFP radar... no, just kidding. That will be terrible.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

uncertain said:


> What do you mean by that?
> 
> I don't think I really look forward to meeting people by going to bars, but I become more talkative and relaxed with some drinks... I don't initiate or actively seek people. I usually just drink and sometimes people come to me to talk. It can be entertaining, but I don't always like it either. It's all random.
> 
> Only if there is some ISFP radar... no, just kidding. That will be terrible.


What I mean is, you're basically hostage to chance. On this forum, I control how I interact. I can just jump in any discussion I want, leave without explaining myself, look through a wide variety of topics, and find a few that interest me, etc.. It is so much more efficient, and less stressful, that just walking into a bar, and just hoping there is one conversation, you like or whatever. So, I am a "slave" to whatever this small environment can give me. If some dullard strikes up a conversation with me in real life, I'm gonna have to endure it. Here, I don't have to listen to that shit. If there is a conversation I find boring, I can just ignore it. I don't owe anybody anything here. 

That's why I don't like bars sometimes, because somebody will entrap you in some dull conversation.


----------

